# Gelding urinating much more frequently than usual...



## Charla (29 October 2011)

I took my gelding out hacking this morning and in about an hour, he pee'd three times and also kept stopping and positioning himself to go on another couple of occasions. He also seemed slightly distressed. He was throwing his head around and shaking it and also threw a huge buck in which he hasn't done for a long time. I put him back out and he seemed quite happy though. I went back up to the field tonight and he pee'd another two times when I was up there for 20 or so minutes. Other then that he seemed bright in himself. What could be wrong??


----------



## Paddy-Wac :) (29 October 2011)

This sounds like my boy! Patrick got a kidney infection and all was put right by silver lining herbs for kidneys who were amazing and really knew their stuff! 
xx


----------



## Boxers (29 October 2011)

My boy has done this lately too.

I bought a tub (gold tub) of Bladderite from the vet.  It's made from Cranberry.  You just add a scopp of the powder to the feed daily for 7 days.  He was fine after the first couple of doses.

I owuld recommend trying to get a sample of his urine and getting the vet to check it though and then they can prescribe the right meds for him.  A plastic bag in a kiddies fishing net is ideal for 'catching' your sample!


----------



## Miss L Toe (30 October 2011)

Kidney infection, give him some danolin to make him comfy. Vet advice as this is more than minor. Can you stable him at night?


----------



## Charla (30 October 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I will call my vet and see what they say. Yes I can stable him at night if needed.


----------



## Izzwizz (30 October 2011)

Get your vet to check him out.  Horse on our yard had a large "bean" which was affecting him going, vet removed it and he was loads better.


----------



## alliersv1 (30 October 2011)

My lad started doing this earlier in the summer.
He had urine and bloods checked, and they came back fine.
He was given antibiotics just incase there was an infection, and had his sheath cleaned as it was very dirty.
Unfortunately, he is still going reasonably frequently. He shows no signs of discomfort and all the usual checks have been done, so we think it may just be a habit he's got into.


----------



## varkie (30 October 2011)

Definitely vet check in first instance.

Hopefully it's just something simple, like an infection of bladder, kidneys, sheath, or similar.

But this can also be the sign of something more sinister (tho don't panic - also more unusual!) such as sabulous cystitis or polyneuritis equi, which are conditions with deep potential implications.

Good luck with him!


----------

